

Spotify will officially launch in the US tomorrow morning - pbj
http://techcrunch.com/2011/07/13/spotify-will-launch-in-the-us-tomorrow-morning-its-about-time/

======
jwarzech
When I first heard of Spotify I was super excited (but it was quickly followed
by disappointment when I learned that it wasn't in the U.S. yet). It did lead
me to subscribing to Rhapsody which I have been pretty happy with. For those
who have used both what does Spotify offer over Rhapsody (better UX, breadth
of selection, etc.)?

------
masonhensley
I don't think they will hit their 50M in the next 12 months.

Most of the 18-25 yr olds I know use GroveShark at home or are happy with
Pandora while on the move (if they are not listening to music they have
downloaded.)

I just don't see the value added over other existing services.

